# What's the strongest SSRI for SA?



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Prozac didn't help me. What should I go for next? THANKS


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

paxil


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

definitely Paxil in my experience


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Lexapro.

Although I didn't past the initial stage of Paxil due to a bad reaction that made me punch a hole in a wall and want to kill people with my bare hands. don't let that scare you though, I'm sure I was one of those .01% weird rare reaction cases or something.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I remember trying paxil 5 years ago and gave me a euphoric type of feeling as opposed to sertraline and clonazepam make me feel lethargic and tired, weak, but do also help with anxiety.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

I only took Paxil, so I can't comment on the other SSRI's, but the first time I took Paxil, I actually felt confident in alot of situations I wasn't before. I took more chances and was more outgoing and less paranoid. I quit Paxil for 5 years, but now I'm back on it again. I just started taking it last week, so it's still early, but so far I haven't really noticed any changes. I have the side effects, but no real positive changes yet.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

I am back on Paxil (second day) and I am doing better now. Also take Xanax 0.5 mg x 2. Used Lexapro before, and did nothing for my SA and depression after a month. Paxil is the best SSRI for me but I take it with xanax.

Other antidepressants I have used: 

SNRI: Efexor, Cymbalta: both had terrible sideeffects like instant intense stomach pain. 
Remeron: good for sleep and works better than many AD on depression, but I felt weaker in muscles. And I gained many pounds in short time.

SSRI: Celexa: Some relief in depression. Nothing for anxiety. 
Luvox: Terrible side effects and had to stop taking them, so do not know how if the work.


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

..........


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think there is any strongest SSRI for SA -- if there is I sure haven't seen any studies comparing SSRIs for efficacy (in SA nor any other disorders).

I suspect this, like so many drug issues, can only be answered with YMMV.

Paxil will be a common answer you'll get simply because way back in 2000 they were the first drug to ever get FDA approval for treatment of SA and they went wild with what must have been the largest psych med direct-to-consumer marketing campaign ever talking about how it was the magic pill for SA. That alone will forever link Paxil & SA, even though it all has to do with marketing and in no way suggests that it's the best for SA. My experience: Paxil sucks, being nothing but an anti-orgasm pill.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> My experience: Paxil sucks, being nothing but an anti-orgasm pill.


I have yet to experience a SSRI without negative, sexual side effects. In my experience the SNRI, Remeron, and the RIMA, Aurorix (Moclobemide), have been superior to any other antidepressants I've tried when it comes to not having negative, sexual side effects. But Remeron had other negative side effect issues as contstant apetite and weight gain. Paxil did not have the worst sexual side effects on me. For me Lexapro was the worst. It was not only an antiorgasm pill, but an "impotence pill".


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

thor_no said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > My experience: Paxil sucks, being nothing but an anti-orgasm pill.
> ...


I must have testosterone in reserve cause I take 20mg's of Paxil and have not had any sexual difficulties. :banana


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

thor_no said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > My experience: Paxil sucks, being nothing but an anti-orgasm pill.
> ...


Remeron is not an SNRI


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

Noca said:


> thor_no said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


Sorry. You are right of course. Remeron is not an SNRI, but a noradrenergic and selective serotonergic antidepressant (NaSSA ). Thanks for correcting.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

maybe effexor - helped me

tis an snri


----------



## eightee (Apr 25, 2008)

paxil made me want to kill things too. it was scary. wont touch that stuff again!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I too had the murderous vibe on it


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

eightee said:


> paxil made me want to kill things too. it was scary. wont touch that stuff again!


wow glad I wasn't the only one. :hug


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh dear - she became the pennsylvania paxil pugnacious parallel personality ... 

NUTCRUNCHER


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the responses everyone.

It seems like if you have to take an SSRI, then you should go for 1. Paxil, 2. Lexapro, 3. Effexor (ranked in no particular order). 

My doc. put me on Xanax  but I am sure this will helpful to other people who have docs not willing to prescribe benzos.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

AdrianG said:


> What should I go for next?


Im not entirely clear if your dead set on other SSRIs or contemplating other avenues of pharmaceutical therapy but...having tried 3 myself and having trolled this board for several years now, the general consensus on SSRIs is they suck balls for SA. The benefits -if any- are usually secondary and almost definitely outweighed by the mass of very crappy side effects. However, dont let my cynicism discourage you from trying others out as you may find one that works for you. They still reign supreme as first line treatment for a couple of reasons:

A) still profitable 
B) not subject to potential abuse 
C) High therapeutic index and/or less contraindications


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Foh_Teej said:


> AdrianG said:
> 
> 
> > What should I go for next?
> ...


I meant SSRIs because that is what docs are most likely to prescribe for anxiety/depression. Fortunately, I got Xanax today. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

AdrianG said:


> Foh_Teej said:
> 
> 
> > AdrianG said:
> ...


i edited my first sentence because it didnt come out right after i posted it...it will make better sense now.

I should ask exactly why prozac didnt work for you...was it the side effects or did it just not do a damn thing? (or all of the above)


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Prozac didn't do a damn thing except produce the sexual side effects. I took it for no longer than 3 weeks though. So it is quite possible I did not give it enough time.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

AdrianG said:


> Prozac didn't do a damn thing except produce the sexual side effects. I took it for no longer than 3 weeks though. So it is quite possible I did not give it enough time.


prozac is touted as the least likely to have sexual side effects where paxil is notoriously among the worst. Those sexual side effects may improve but generally dont go away completely if at all.

figured id add my experiences with my SSRI medi-go-round

Paxil- near impossibility of orgasm
Zoloft- minimal libido and difficulty reaching orgasm
Celexa- chemical castration plain and simple. might as well have been a eunuch


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

ok. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

Foh_Teej said:


> AdrianG said:
> 
> 
> > Celexa- chemical castration plain and simple. might as well have been a eunuch


This is my experience excactly on Lexapro. Told my doc and he just gave me a prescription for Remeron. So now I was not only a eunuch, but a tired and fat one as well :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lexapro - did nothing for me.
Paxil - calmed me 50mg, calms me at 20mg, but it made my athletic body chubby. Yes, it slowed my metabolism. I eat less than I did when I was thin, but still gained weight. It works, though.


----------



## eightee (Apr 25, 2008)

haha eunuch thats funny. lexapro made me a eunuch.. but it kinda worked.. for a little while..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

U.P.Kev said:


> I must have testosterone in reserve cause I take 20mg's of Paxil and have not had any sexual difficulties. :banana


The effect is dose related. Up that to 60 mg and see if you ever have an orgasm ever again.

20 mg caused delayed orgasm way back when I tried it 8 years ago. Some men would deem that a positive (I wasn't one of them). It's so good at delaying orgasm that it's even prescribed off-label for treatment of premature ejaculation. Take enough and you can forget about ejaculation at all.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

eightee said:


> haha eunuch thats funny. lexapro made me a eunuch.. but it kinda worked.. for a little while..


I don't belive my girlfriend at that time was very happy with me turning into a eunuch. But as you say; it worked. But only for 1 month! But the "eunuch effect" worked all the time though :haha 
I am looking forward to getting Parnate or Nardil...


----------

